

Why Super Nintendos Lose Their Color: Plastic Discoloration in Classic Machines - chaosmachine
http://vintagecomputing.com/index.php/archives/189

======
Luc
Also see here: <http://retr0bright.wikispaces.com/> \- they've put their
method in the public domain.

"The problem was finally cracked in late July 2008 with a mixture of hydrogen
peroxide, a small amount of an 'Oxy' laundry booster as a catalyst and a UV
lamp; we believed that this could do the job in hours instead of days."

------
antidaily
I love that this got posted because of a comment on 'Japan: It's Not Funny
Anymore' article which argued that the Japanese smoke too much and as a
result, it discolors their plastic game cases.

------
jbm
<http://tfwiki.net/wiki/Yellowing>

The Transformers fan community has been dealing with this for a while.

------
Jach
With such a distinct yellow-brown look, I'd just tell all my friends I had a
special Legend of Zelda edition.

